# Grand river steelhead



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Any steelhead in the Grand River to 6st dam?


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

There are always some steelhead in the river.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Grizzyaries said:


> Any steelhead in the Grand River to 6st dam?


 the fall run on steel in the grand is very poor this year, the trib off the grand is also poor, ya their are some but its a poor run this fall compaired to years past,u would be wise to put your time in on eyes. its looking to be one of the better years for them, lot of eaters 16 to 19 incher. go gitum theres room for everyone.


----------



## steeliewood (Nov 3, 2008)

Found a few last Friday night


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

What in the hell kinda critter is trying to get your fish?


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> What in the hell kinda critter is trying to get your fish?


 Chupacabra.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> What in the hell kinda critter is trying to get your fish?


Mogwai


----------



## steeliewood (Nov 3, 2008)

Chiweenie! Half Chihuahua half long haired dachshund. Steelhead killer


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes there are fish at 6th St and fish in the upper Grand as well.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol cody. Put down the beer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

riverbob said:


> the fall run on steel in the grand is very poor this year, the trib off the grand is also poor, ya their are some but its a poor run this fall compaired to years past,u would be wise to put your time in on eyes. its looking to be one of the better years for them, lot of eaters 16 to 19 incher. go gitum theres room for everyone.


Whats good bait for the eyes in the river? What do i look for when trying to find a spot to fish for them on the Grand?


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Catfish keats said:


> Whats good bait for the eyes in the river? What do i look for when trying to find a spot to fish for them on the Grand?


Night crawlers ,minnows ,live or Gulp. Twisters, Culprit ribbon tail worms.spawn bags, Crankbaits, lip less shad, HJs Thunder sticks. Look for reverse current, logs, boulders, and bait fish.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Catfish keats said:


> Whats good bait for the eyes in the river? What do i look for when trying to find a spot to fish for them on the Grand?


 right now minnows have been the ticket.( drift it, or put it on a small jig) in the day time fish the deep holes, at night they seam to be going shallower. they r feeding heavy right now.( example broke line on a fish at 7pm, came back to same spot at 10pm n cault the fish that took my hook, a long with two more, witch made our limit of 15) took a 3 man limit in 4 nights in a row n have only seen two other boats (think they were steelhead fishermen) ps we also cault 2 steelies on minnies while fishing eyes. Go n good luck.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Any giants?


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

riverbob said:


> right now minnows have been the ticket.( drift it, or put it on a small jig) in the day time fish the deep holes, at night they seam to be going shallower. they r feeding heavy right now.( example broke line on a fish at 7pm, came back to same spot at 10pm n cault the fish that took my hook, a long with two more, witch made our limit of 15) took a 3 man limit in 4 nights in a row n have only seen two other boats (think they were steelhead fishermen) ps we also cault 2 steelies on minnies while fishing eyes. Go n good luck.


I live in kalamazoo but will be heading to my Grand River spots soon. Not asking for specific holes by any means but have you ever heard of good walleye fishing in the Saranac stretch??? Are you jigging these minnows or just letting em sit or swim naturally?Im new to walleye fishing


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Catfish keats said:


> I live in kalamazoo but will be heading to my Grand River spots soon. Not asking for specific holes by any means but have you ever heard of good walleye fishing in the Saranac stretch??? Are you jigging these minnows or just letting em sit or swim naturally?Im new to walleye fishing


 I here theres a few up their. n i like to move by bait. but y drive up here i'm sure u could find some in the Kzoo.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

riverbob said:


> I here theres a few up their. n i like to move by bait. but y drive up here i'm sure u could find some in the Kzoo.


Yeah i thought about it for a few mins and decided to plan an outing to my local river. I just got excited about the opportunity to catch a nice eye hahah. I actually posted a new thread hoping to get some tips. Ive only caught one in my life on a spoon


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

riverbob said:


> I here theres a few up their. n i like to move by bait. but y drive up here i'm sure u could find some in the Kzoo.


In previous threads we talked about the shame cat contest. Are you in ada?? Im hunting my gpas land in ada so im in the area for two days. Pulled a walleye out of a grand trib last night. Ada area good stretch for eyes? Thinkin about trying hazy cloud area or public access


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Catfish keats said:


> In previous threads we talked about the shame cat contest. Are you in ada?? Im hunting my gpas land in ada so im in the area for two days. Pulled a walleye out of a grand trib last night. Ada area good stretch for eyes? Thinkin about trying hazy cloud area or public access


 you will be bottoming out with your boat, if u fish Cheif Hazy cloud park, n u might get shot with all the hunting going on around that part of the river......Bring a GUN .....:lol:...Good Luck.bang bang


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

riverbob said:


> you will be bottoming out with your boat, if u fish Cheif Hazy cloud park, n u might get shot with all the hunting going on around that part of the river......Bring a GUN .....:lol:...Good Luck.bang bang


I dont have a boat. I just wanted to fish from shore. Hope i dont get shot.


----------

